# Ready to drop



## BrentC (Oct 29, 2017)

Ready to drop by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice.



Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 30, 2017)

Could you see the detail in this shot when you got it, or was it one of those jump up and down with joy moments when you uploaded to your computer to edit? Great catch!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Could you see the detail in this shot when you got it, or was it one of those jump up and down with joy moments when you uploaded to your computer to edit? Great catch!




I was just trying to get a shot of the drop the reflection was a bonus.  I did miss focus on it though but thought it still looked good.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2017)

Very neat. Good capture.


----------



## rosh4u (Oct 30, 2017)

Very clear and beautiful pictures as the detailing in the shot look great. I loved it


----------



## BrentC (Oct 31, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Very neat. Good capture.



Thank Derrel!



rosh4u said:


> Very clear and beautiful pictures as the detailing in the shot look great. I loved it



Thank you!


----------



## The wife! (Nov 26, 2017)

Grwat shot! Love the reflecrion and background blurred.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 28, 2017)

Great shot


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 28, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice.


Agreed, very nice shot.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 28, 2017)

The wife! said:


> Grwat shot! Love the reflecrion and background blurred.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great shot





benhasajeep said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...



Thanks all.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 29, 2017)

Brent,
The reflection really makes the composition for me.  Don't know for sure, but it looks like you might have a dust bunny or two on your sensor.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 29, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Great capture, my macro lens arrives this week, can't wait to get out there and find beasties to shoot!


----------



## Cortian (Feb 6, 2018)

Very nice shot!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 6, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Great capture, my macro lens arrives this week, can't wait to get out there and find beasties to shoot!




Thanks Mark.  Looking forward to seeing your results.   I can't wait for spring to come so I can get out there with mine.   Just purchased a new diffuser and flash bracket.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 6, 2018)

Cortian said:


> Very nice shot!



Thank you


----------



## pjaye (Feb 6, 2018)

Absolutely love this. Well done.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 7, 2018)

BrentC said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > Great capture, my macro lens arrives this week, can't wait to get out there and find beasties to shoot!
> ...



Oh nice, yeah I've looked at flash/diffusers, but I'll wait until I actually use the lens! Arrives today sqqqueeeee!


----------

